# What have you broken today?



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Mar 2016)

I've been doing a little bit of fettling to the rack and mudguard fixings on the Raleigh this evening. All was going quite well until I got to the final adjustment and tightening when one of the fixings sheared off.

In my defence it is one of the originals which has put up with nearly 18 years of vibration so probably not entirely due to ham-fistedness  but annoying nevertheless and I now have to source a replacement.

How about you? What have you broken today?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Mar 2016)

Wind


----------



## steve50 (21 Mar 2016)

Several concrete paving flags whilst creating crazy paving in my back garden.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2016)

Not broken, but cracked open a few beers this evening.


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2016)

The speed limit, by 2mph.


----------



## redvision95 (21 Mar 2016)

The pannier rack on my brothers Triumph Tiger.... Sorry bro!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Mar 2016)

My spirit


----------



## fimm (22 Mar 2016)

Managed to twist one of the links in the chain on my best bike at the weekend - I'm not sure if it was in the initial moment when it came off and jammed, or my hamfisted attempts to get it back on afterwards.


----------



## mark st1 (22 Mar 2016)

My finger looking at the state of it !




Had my first ever off this morning fell on my hand but only hurt one finger ? Not sure how though. If I catch the twat in the blue escort van that passed me way to close for my liking I will have some more unkind words for him


----------



## postman (22 Mar 2016)

My no chocolate rule,yet again.


----------



## Crackle (22 Mar 2016)

A plate: A plate containing the last piece of carrot cake I made over the weekend: The last piece of carrot cake I was saving for after my ride, which will now haunt me until I make another one as there is now a carrot cake hole in my conscious; a yearning which I cannot fulfil, even if I buy one. I must now make another.

Either that or leave it until I forget what it is I'm missing.


----------



## cyberknight (22 Mar 2016)

numbnuts said:


> My spirit


Mine too, it was in the gutter cycling home after 1st night shift of the week , up for close to 22 hours .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Mar 2016)

mark st1 said:


> My finger looking at the state of it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! I hope it isn't broken.


----------



## Markymark (22 Mar 2016)

A few records.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Mar 2016)

My right trigger down shifter (can't imagine how) but I fixed it again (can't imagine how) 
Oh, and my uphill speed


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Mar 2016)

An ASDA value car sponge (hear me out!)

The rear hydro hose on my Planet X was making a bit of a racket so I took the crankset off, BB out and the guide screw on the rearstay to give me more slack hose. I cut the sponge up into neat strips and through the BB shell, packed out the seat-tube, rearstays and downtube.

Then reassembled the bike.. I'm hoping it works, a quick test suggests a positive result #topbodge


----------



## mark st1 (23 Mar 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Ouch! I hope it isn't broken.



Seems all good cheers just swelling & bruising.


----------



## Archeress (26 Jun 2016)

Went out on a novice level ride with my cycle club today. Took the mountain bike as I knew some of the paths wouldn't be suitable for my road bike. After a nice coffee stop at Snuff Mills we were climbing a small hill when there was an almighty crunch from the back end. Everything stopped very quickly and I managed to unclip from the pedals before falling over. I looked at the back of the bike and the derailleur hanger had snapped in two, the derailleur was deep in the spokes of my rear wheel and the chain had snapped leaving bits of chain all over the road. Thanks to my fellow club members the remains of the chain was fettled and I rode the remaining 6 miles home single speed. Wheel is OK but the derailleur is a bit bent, the chain although only having done 240 miles is shot and I need a new hanger. The bill.... £68 if I do the work myself.

Archeress x


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2016)

Archeress said:


> Went out on a novice level ride with my cycle club today. Took the mountain bike as I knew some of the paths wouldn't be suitable for my road bike. After a nice coffee stop at Snuff Mills we were climbing a small hill when there was an almighty crunch from the back end. Everything stopped very quickly and I managed to unclip from the pedals before falling over. I looked at the back of the bike and the derailleur hanger had snapped in two, the derailleur was deep in the spokes of my rear wheel and the chain had snapped leaving bits of chain all over the road. Thanks to my fellow club members the remains of the chain was fettled and I rode the remaining 6 miles home single speed. Wheel is OK but the derailleur is a bit bent, the chain although only having done 240 miles is shot and I need a new hanger. The bill.... £68 if I do the work myself.
> 
> Archeress x


I'm glad that you weren't hurt and that the damage was not even more expensive!

I suggest that you take a VERY close look at the spokes on that wheel though. A mate of mine had a very similar problem on his road bike. After that he was offered a very good deal on a pair of expensive wheels, which he part-funded with the money I gave him on the very good deal that he offered me on the wheels involved in his mech-ripping incident. I put the wheels on my bike and headed off on a long forum ride. THIS was the result ...


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2016)

My 50 mile PB at a TT


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> My 50 mile PB at a TT


Well done!

Permission given to boast ... what was your time?


----------



## Katherine (26 Jun 2016)

Resolution to complete various jobs this weekend.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Well done!
> 
> Permission given to boast ... what was your time?


Not sure it's a boast but 2:26:07 https://www.strava.com/activities/621126218


----------



## shouldbeinbed (26 Jun 2016)

Kinked my Birdy front brake cable and outer, bit of a bummer as the cable routing is a bit awkward through the hinged front fork set up.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jun 2016)

I had a blow out at 35 mph, luckily it was the rear tyre. So a 250 mile old Schwalbe One is being binned.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Not sure it's a boast but 2:26:07 https://www.strava.com/activities/621126218


20.53 mph - not bad!


----------



## Archeress (27 Jun 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I'm glad that you weren't hurt and that the damage was not even more expensive!
> 
> I suggest that you take a VERY close look at the spokes on that wheel though. A mate of mine had a very similar problem on his road bike. After that he was offered a very good deal on a pair of expensive wheels, which he part-funded with the money I gave him on the very good deal that he offered me on the wheels involved in his mech-ripping incident. I put the wheels on my bike and headed off on a long forum ride. THIS was the result ...


Thank you Colin, I will take a look once I have all the other parts and have the bike up on the stand.

Archeress x


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2016)

There had been some deep scratches on a couple of spokes. I didn't think they would cause any problems but one spoke broke on a scratch, and to be on the safe side I replaced the other spoke at the same time that I replaced the broken one.


----------



## tommaguzzi (29 Jun 2016)

If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## toffee (30 Jun 2016)

My Samsung S4. The screen wouldn't respond to me putting the pin code in.

Could be related to the coffee I split over it a couple of days ago 

Derek


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2016)

Fitted a new chain for the Secteur. Only I mis-counted and it's a link too short 

Ah well, I didn't need the lowest gear anyway.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jul 2016)

A lot fewer clay pigeons than I would have liked.


----------



## speccy1 (2 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Fitted a new chain for the Secteur. Only I mis-counted and it's a link too short
> 
> Ah well, I didn't need the lowest gear anyway.


Haha I did exactly that with my commuting bike, 3000 miles on it`s still fine


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2016)

A crank puller, a Dura Ace shifter and a Deore rear derailleur. All brand new - what a good day of fettling. On top of that I knocked my brother's bike over and have chipped the paint in two places.

To be fair the shifter and derailleur aren't actually broken, just badly scuffed however the crank puller has had it.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jul 2016)

carbon stem aka china bayjobbie let the bars rotate downwards for the second time so i have ordered a deda one as i can be doing with it.The bike is also creaking every pedal stroke enough to be annoying so i guess i need to regrease the BB threads .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> however the crank puller has had it.


Hey! 
I broke, well rounded the nut, really, of my first ever crank puller: it was a cheap one from the bay, the LBS laughed, then sold me a proper one with a handle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Hey!
> I broke, well rounded the nut, really, of my first ever crank puller: it was a cheap one from the bay, the LBS laughed, then sold me a proper one with a handle.


On current form I'd probably break that too. The crank is well and truly stuck and I've tried heat and a bit of penetrating oil too. I may have to admit defeat and ask one of the local bike shops.

Hope it doesn't mean a new chainset as I hadn't budgeted for that. On the other hand, after the knee problems last year I've been wondering about trying a set of slightly shorter cranks


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Jul 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> On current form I'd probably break that too. The crank is well and truly stuck and I've tried heat and a bit of penetrating oil too. I may have to admit defeat and ask one of the local bike shops.
> 
> Hope it doesn't mean a new chainset as I hadn't budgeted for that. On the other hand, after the knee problems last year I've been wondering about trying a set of slightly shorter cranks


Oh, your knockabout bike?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jul 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Oh, your knockabout bike?


Nope. This was all on my recent purchase:


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> On current form I'd probably break that too. The crank is well and truly stuck and *I've tried heat and a bit of penetrating oil too*. I may have to admit defeat and ask one of the local bike shops.
> 
> Hope it doesn't mean a new chainset as I hadn't budgeted for that. On the other hand, after the knee problems last year I've been wondering about trying a set of slightly shorter cranks


Have you tried diet coke?


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2016)

Broke one of the healing ribs this afternoon  - meaning that I've now got 2 broken ones still; the one today and the break that's just under my shoulder which refuses to join.

I've been referred for x-rays, possible surgery and physio on the damaged hip.


----------



## ayceejay (3 Jul 2016)

See, 'broken' is a 21st century social construct or as it is known down here at the Louis Freud centre of ThisnThat a 'prang'. When a 'plane went down due to a prop getting scratched this was known as a prang although not officially broken so if you work back from that i.e a crate goes down somewhere over Blighty because of a prang and there are enough pieces left to fix it it is not broken.


----------



## tommaguzzi (4 Jul 2016)

My derailer destroyed it's self yesterday


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2016)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried diet coke?


No, but worth a go.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I crashed my car...
> 
> Unfortunately, it's going to be at least £1k to sort out the Pedestrian Protection System, plus another c £500 to sort out the trim.
> 
> Time to have a chat with the insurers...


Puts my mishap into perspective.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No, but worth a go.


That or milk cleaner.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Broke one of the healing ribs this afternoon  - meaning that I've now got 2 broken ones still; the one today and the break that's just under my shoulder which refuses to join.
> 
> I've been referred for x-rays, possible surgery and physio on the damaged hip.



How have you done one of the ribs - fell on it ? Yikes.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2016)

fossyant said:


> How have you done one of the ribs - fell on it ? Yikes.



Unfortunately I stretched that bit too far, resulting in a 'snap' feeling. It'll get better ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately I stretched that bit too far, resulting in a 'snap' feeling. It'll get better ...


Oooh, ouch!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately I stretched that bit too far, resulting in a 'snap' feeling. It'll get better ...



Oooh!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jul 2016)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately I stretched that bit too far, resulting in a 'snap' feeling. It'll get better ...


----------



## numbnuts (2 Aug 2016)

Two 3.5mm and one 6mm drills and my luggage trolley  not a good day in the workshop


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2016)

A spoke snapped on the rear wheel this afternoon. Just waiting to hear from Superstar Components about having it fixed as the wheel is only 6 months old.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2016)

I may well be breaking something expensive later on today! 

I have to service my RH Chorus ergopower shifter, which has been losing its indexing. The reassuring 'clunk' when shifting had disappeared. It was hard to tell if gear shifts had actually taken place and it was getting worse with every ride.

I have watched a Campagnolo video which makes it look easy but I have already torn the rubber hood getting it off, so that does not bode well for the rest of the job! Lots of little springs, bolts and washers to fly off to the dark corners of the room ...


----------



## Nibor (4 Aug 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I may well be breaking something expensive later on today!
> 
> I have to service my RH Chorus ergopower shifter, which has been losing its indexing. The reassuring 'clunk' when shifting had disappeared. It was hard to tell if gear shifts had actually taken place and it was getting worse with every ride.
> 
> I have watched a Campagnolo video which makes it look easy but I have already torn the rubber hood getting it off, so that does not bode well for the rest of the job! Lots of little springs, bolts and washers to fly off to the dark corners of the room ...


When disassembling something which may go ping do it inside a large transparent bag so all pingees are caught. Works well for circlips etc.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Aug 2016)

Nibor said:


> When disassembling something which may go ping do it inside a large transparent bag so all pingees are caught. Works well for circlips etc.


That's a good tip! 

I have spares for the worn parts but I don't have spares for anything else that makes a bid for freedom!


----------



## Nibor (4 Aug 2016)

Miss spent youth tinkering with rc cars taught me that one too many hours spent crawling around the floor looking for erant circlips and springs.


----------



## Too Tyred (24 Aug 2017)

Snapped my gear shifter! 

A trip to the LBS needed.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Aug 2017)

How did that happen?


----------



## Too Tyred (24 Aug 2017)

When shifting. Not exactly certain. It's the one that takes you from the small chainring to the outer one. Probably over exuberance? Went with some force, looped straight into a hedgerow never to be seen again. 

I'm guessing it's not going to be that cheap of a fix? Depends on the quality of new shifters?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Aug 2017)

Twanging bits off into the hedge is quite good going. Top marks for breaking it with style.

I hope it won't be too expensive.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I may well be breaking something expensive later on today!
> 
> I have to service my RH Chorus ergopower shifter, which has been losing its indexing. The reassuring 'clunk' when shifting had disappeared. It was hard to tell if gear shifts had actually taken place and it was getting worse with every ride.
> 
> I have watched a Campagnolo video which makes it look easy but I have already torn the rubber hood getting it off, so that does not bode well for the rest of the job! Lots of little springs, bolts and washers to fly off to the dark corners of the room ...


I pinched a spare rubber hood from a broken Campag shifter and managed to service the Chorus shifter _without_ breaking it _or_ losing anything! It has worked perfectly for a year since then, probably about 3,000 miles worth of use.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Aug 2017)

Nothing.


----------



## Too Tyred (26 Aug 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Twanging bits off into the hedge is quite good going. Top marks for breaking it with style.
> 
> I hope it won't be too expensive.



Guy in the shop found it quite funny too! I'll find out Thursday what the damage is.


----------



## albion (26 Aug 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I may well be breaking something expensive later on today!
> 
> I have to service my RH Chorus ergopower shifter, which has been losing its indexing. The reassuring 'clunk' when shifting had disappeared. It was hard to tell if gear shifts had actually taken place and it was getting worse with every ride.
> 
> I have watched a Campagnolo video which makes it look easy but I have already torn the rubber hood getting it off, so that does not bode well for the rest of the job! Lots of little springs, bolts and washers to fly off to the dark corners of the room ...


If its the 10, then Decathlon have them for £25, and if so, best buy a few, the design was said to be flawed


----------



## User6179 (26 Aug 2017)

Broke my new chain tool putting on new chain, broke my homemade press putting in new press-fit BB, broke the expander bung in the forks getting the play out of the handlebars.
Luckily I still had my old chain tool to fit the chain, a hammer teased the BB into the frame and I used an elastic band to hold expander bung together.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2017)

albion said:


> If its the 10, then Decathlon have them for £25, and if so, best buy a few, the design was said to be flawed


That's a cheapo Xenon shifter. It's a bit worrying that a RH shifter is described as being for a triple chainset! I wonder if they are imported from a country that uses the shifters swapped round relative to us ... (France? )

My shifter is 10-speed Chorus, rebadged the year I bought the groupset from the previous year's Record - lots of carbon fibre loveliness. 

I think a shifter starting to lose its indexing 'click' after 10 years heavy use isn't too bad when it can be repaired reasonably easily and cheaply.


----------



## albion (26 Aug 2017)

Not if you look into it closer and realise the front changer is sold out.
And they do appear to be on the last few of the 10. Now 'limited stock'.

You could give that a go if penny pinching, but it may need too much TLC.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Aug 2017)

albion said:


> Not if you look into it closer and realise the front changer is sold out.
> And they do appear to be on the last few of the 10. Now 'limited stock'.
> 
> *You could give that a go if penny pinching, but it may need too much TLC.*


You must have missed the post where I said that I repaired my shifter a year ago and have done over 3,000 miles on that bike since then!


----------



## albion (27 Aug 2017)

So I got my days mixed up, look no further


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2017)

albion said:


> So I got my days mixed up, look no further


Still, there might be someone looking for a shifter like the ones at Decathlon and £25 is a good price for those!


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2017)

In the middle of nowhere, in sunshine, I wantonly destroyed some clay pigeons. There were only a few survivors.


----------



## Too Tyred (1 Sep 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Twanging bits off into the hedge is quite good going. Top marks for breaking it with style.
> 
> I hope it won't be too expensive.



£40 to fit new levers. Asked them to give it a full service too at £50. Judging on what they said it didn't really need the service, but it's good peace of mind going into winter. 

Going forward how often should you be looking at getting a service?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2017)

Two Tired said:


> £40 to fit new levers. Asked them to give it a full service too at £50. Judging on what they said it didn't really need the service, but it's good peace of mind going into winter.
> 
> Going forward how often should you be looking at getting a service?


That doesn't sound too bad, price wise.

Servicing will depend on how much you use the bike. Personally I tend to service the bearings etc once a year. The bike gets checked over on a regular basis so other stuff is done as and when needed.


----------



## Too Tyred (1 Sep 2017)

Yeah I thought so but it's good for someone with more bike experience (you) to agree. 

Ok so go on mileage and % of poor weather/ roads riding rather than time?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2017)

Yes, forgot to include how much riding is done in bad weather. Brakes and drivetrain won't last nearly as long for winter commuting as they would if used mostly for summer leisure rides.


----------



## Goofball (2 Sep 2017)

My week of eating healthy stuff, had a big fry this morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2018)

Broke the speedometer for the knockabout bike. Completely my own fault as I'd unclipped it while I was walking the bike in town (didn't want to record that bit) and didn't clip it back in again properly before riding off.

By the time I realised it was missing it had been driven over and smashed.

A replacement is on order but that's money I'd rather have spent on something else this weekend.


----------



## Vantage (25 Aug 2018)

The will to live.
The long feared ESA assessment letter arrived during the week which I have to fill in before going up before one of their so called docs.


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2018)

Vantage said:


> The will to live.
> The long feared ESA assessment letter arrived during the week which I have to fill in before going up before one of their so called docs.


Good luck.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Aug 2018)

Pedal felt funny yesterday , took a look and it it was about to come unscrewed from the axle.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2018)

Vantage said:


> The will to live.
> The long feared ESA assessment letter arrived during the week which I have to fill in before going up before one of their so called docs.


Best of luck.


----------



## FishFright (26 Aug 2018)

Vantage said:


> The will to live.
> The long feared ESA assessment letter arrived during the week which I have to fill in before going up before one of their so called docs.



Fingers crossed for you .


----------



## mgs315 (26 Aug 2018)

I broke my dream of ever being a decent track rider yesterday. Went for some track skills training at Herne Hill. Sprint finish was more a case of me flying out the back of the bunch haha.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2018)

cyberknight said:


> View attachment 426895
> Pedal felt funny yesterday , took a look and it it was about to come unscrewed from the axle.



I think you broke your camera too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2018)

Vantage said:


> The will to live.
> The long feared ESA assessment letter arrived during the week which I have to fill in before going up before one of their so called docs.




These evils have not yet been visited on our clients in Germany. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Aug 2018)

Nearly broke myself. Sudden front tyre deflation at 35mph on a 1 in 7 descent, heading for a stop line at a crossroads. Braked as hard as I dared with the rear brake and stopped just in time. The road surface is awful and I must have hit the edge of a pothole - classic snakebite puncture. 110psi in the tyre, too.



20180827_065711 by rogerzilla, on Flickr


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> Nearly broke myself. Sudden front tyre deflation at 35mph on a 1 in 7 descent, heading for a stop line at a crossroads. Braked as hard as I dared with the rear brake and stopped just in time. The road surface is awful and I must have hit the edge of a pothole - classic snakebite puncture. 110psi in the tyre, too.



Ouch. Glad to hear you're still in one piece.

We have similar problems here: roads are maintained for cars, not bikes, wihich can lead to problems a car driver wouldn't notice but can be dangerous for us.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Aug 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> I think you broke your camera too.


not all of us have all singing dancing phones/cameras unfortunately i had to prioritize food on the table.


----------



## screenman (27 Aug 2018)

My knee, diagnosed with arthritis 25 years ago and have managed it well up to now, every step is unpleasant.


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2018)

cyberknight said:


> not all of us have all singing dancing phones/cameras unfortunately i had to prioritize food on the table.


Chill out, the focusing is wrong, nothing to do with the cost of your phone.


----------



## gbb (27 Aug 2018)

mark st1 said:


> My finger looking at the state of it !
> 
> View attachment 311427
> 
> ...



Did exactly the same a few years ago but my little finger splayed outwards...dislocated.


----------

